# Php?!



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

how does it work? how easy is it to use?

the reason i ask is that i need to link my printmojo store to my site using php and i have never used it before so i dunno what to do or where to start.


----------



## m4nti (Aug 24, 2006)

how good are you @ programming?

if you've never done ANY kind of programming before, you're in for a long time of training but because php is pretty easy to use you might be able to grasp it. if you don't want to go the long way, you might want to get some professional help from a web-design firm or maybe a friend who's into programming.

of course, if you've done any programming (such as ASP or JSP) it'll be a breeze


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

m4nti said:


> how good are you @ programming?
> 
> if you've never done ANY kind of programming before, you're in for a long time of training but because php is pretty easy to use you might be able to grasp it. if you don't want to go the long way, you might want to get some professional help from a web-design firm or maybe a friend who's into programming.
> 
> of course, if you've done any programming (such as ASP or JSP) it'll be a breeze


i programed a vcr once to record a show, lol. never done any programming before, only started using dreamweaver8 last night.


----------



## m4nti (Aug 24, 2006)

Brutal Tees said:


> i programed a vcr once to record a show, lol.


ROFL

well dreamweaver supports php so start reading beginner tutorials on PHP programming if you want to do it all yourself.

finally it all comes down to a dilemma that's probably been coming through the ages since the first-ever business was created: should i do it all myself and take all the profits? or should i out-source some of the work, pay more, but get something professional from someone who knows what they're doing and get it faster?

it depends on how deep you're willing to dive  so i have learnt from these forums.


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

m4nti said:


> ROFL
> 
> well dreamweaver supports php so start reading beginner tutorials on PHP programming if you want to do it all yourself.
> 
> ...


ah i paid for a the site i have 'under construction' in my sig. that's the site i am redoing myself.


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

What are you looking to do with php. You don't have to learn all of php to use a simple php scipt that will accomplish what you want. Most programming languages are pretty similar (php included), but it hels to have a background of computer programming.


----------



## punkapalooza (Oct 18, 2006)

jdr8271 said:


> What are you looking to do with php. You don't have to learn all of php to use a simple php scipt that will accomplish what you want. Most programming languages are pretty similar (php included), but it hels to have a background of computer programming.


i want/need to link the shopping cart/policy/faq pages from my printmojo store to my web site. they offer a php download, i just dunno how to apply it.


----------



## TexasTShirts (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Brock,

When I started off web design/php a few years ago, I found that starting off with a CMS website was easier while learning PHP. With CMS, you can easily integrate Checkout Carts/Catalogs/and E-Commerce scripts within the environment. All you really need is very, very basic knowledge of CSS/HTML programming to create a CMS site. I would definately recommend this if you plan on completely re-doing your website (Google CMS Mambo or JOOMLA)

Anyways, onto your question - PHP scripts are very easy to integrate depending on your platform/software environment. Since you are using Dreamweaver, do you know how to edit the script actively within the program? If so, then its pretty easy. I have a few tutorials if you're interested?

Sincerely,
Abdul R. Mitha
Texas T-Shirts CEO​


----------



## TiddliBoom.com (Aug 17, 2006)

TexasTShirts said:


> If so, then its pretty easy. I have a few tutorials if you're interested?


Hi Abdul,

No offense, but it might be a bit light to say it's "easy" or "pretty easy". Considering "Brutal Tees" 3-4 days experience in web building, I'd say it will probably be quite difficult.

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## TexasTShirts (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey Dan,

None taken - Yes, it's not very easy if you don't know what you are doing, but he PDF tutorials I have are about 200 - 300 pages long and took me about 2 - 3 months to go through. Once he goes through those its pretty easy from there once you know what you're doing. I'm trying to compress them to a reasonable size so he can view them online. Sorry if I was unclear before :\


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Brock, you don't need to know PHP to use the PrintMojo php script.

You just follow the instructions included with the script. It's really just a matter of changing a few lines of text in a text file. No programming necessary


----------



## anonymousadrian (Oct 13, 2006)

htmlgoodies.com is helping me alot. goodluck


----------

